# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Which is your dream hotel on the beach?

## Prism

We have stayed at lots of places on the beach and have stayed at all kinds of places from Jah B's Cabins and Fun Holiday to  the mid range hotels. I have always looked for the best deals. I think the only place we have stayed twice has been Seasplash in the one bedroom suite because the two years we stayed there we got fantastic deals. Other nice ones have been Coco la Palm and Country Country. But my dream hotel is Idle Awhile. Normally I have to have a tub in my room because I hate showers but for Idle Awhile I would take showers. Why is it my dream hotel, its because I love the look of those beautiful balcony's with the couches and hammocks in the middle of all that greenery. I am also leaning towards Treehouse. I have come to the conclusion that for us it is all about the balcony. I don't even need a view of the ocean as long as they are kind of private and have a nice view

So which would be your dream hotel and why?

----------


## nori

Dream hotels are Charela, Coco and Idle Awhile. i agree, Prism, having a balcony is a big deal for us too. lots of quality time in the privacy of a balcony. Also great section of beach there.

----------


## original spanky

Moondance villas on the beach

----------


## DConkle

Mine is Sea Splash,room #7. The room is spacious and the balcony has partial ocean view. Have stayed there 14 years now sometimes twice a year. Sadly we,our family and friends will probably be trying somewhere new in 2014. Change is hard for me,but i guess its time? Purse strings are tight and just don't think we will be able to pay the rate required. So onward we go, Tree House here we come! Along with new faces come new friends and adventures!

----------


## jcjcnj

We love CSA, Idle Awhile and Charela Inn on the beach and have stayed at them all.  I am currently planning a trip to Negril for 12 family members and Moondance Villas IS my dream hotel for the trip.  Alas, it shall stay a dream as it is just too costly.  Don't know what we are going to do.  Went to Silver Sands Villas when we traveled with the family last time, but we missed Negril.  So we are looking and looking.

----------


## Lady Jane

> We love CSA, Idle Awhile and Charela Inn on the beach and have stayed at them all.  I am currently planning a trip to Negril for 12 family members and Moondance Villas IS my dream hotel for the trip.  Alas, it shall stay a dream as it is just too costly.  Don't know what we are going to do.  Went to Silver Sands Villas when we traveled with the family last time, but we missed Negril.  So we are looking and looking.


What about a couple of cottages at Nirvana? You could do three 2 bdrm cottages. They are all within steps of each other and have full kitchens with cook service, once a day.

----------


## jcjcnj

Thanks, Lady Jane, will check it out.  The beach is great there!  We also like the beach at Whistling Bird, but took a tour and found the place to be a bit too rustic for us.

----------


## love2travelchic

I don't have a dream hotel yet although I stayed at Hedo, Riu Clubhotel, Rooms On The Beach and next reach CoCo LaPalm nothing has grabbed my full attention yet...and like others have said...it would require a Balcony!

----------


## Juli

Rondel Village..

----------


## ohliz

After visiting friends staying there multiple times I'd have to say Moondance.

But I've also always eyed that Seaview Suite at Lazy Dayz with interest too...

----------


## Prism

I just put Rondell Village on the list

Moondance looks amazing but like the Caves It is too far out there for mr to even be a dream hotel.

----------


## Maryann

My dream place would be Moondance on the Beach for sure.  My 2nd choice would be either a junior suite or an ocean front suite at CCLP.

----------


## kaycee

Moondance, Grand Pineapple,and Rondel.

----------


## Ras Walleye

Moondance for me as well. The owner gave I & I a tour back in 2004. Simply amazing.

----------


## shell

Moondance Villas is mine. It's the only place on my Negril bucket list that I haven't been fortunate enough to stay at yet. Maybe someday, but what I'd really like to do is be able to take my  family there.
After reading JaJodi's trip report I thought about my dream family vacation. A week in the 6 bedroom at Villas Sur Mer or The Long House at Tensing Pen and then a week in one of the 5 bedrooms at Moondance Villas. But.. unless I win the lottery or have very elderly rich relative that I don't know about .. its not going to happen. 
Ahhh.. a person can dream....

----------


## Melody

Loved cottages 514 & 513 at Country Country. Was lucky enough to get those my first 2 trips last year. Gorgeous sea/beach views from the large private balcony. Great breakfasts seaside.

It's not perfect, hard bed (as most in Negril), no coffee pot in the room, some staff could be a bit more bubbly/friendly, but the feeling of being in your own cottage on the beach, the pretty peaceful gardens along the walkway to the front of the property, the intimate and safe feeling there equalled perfection for me.

I have tried a couple of other properties since, and while one of those was very nice (Coco), CC still holds my heart. I will (hopefully) enjoy many more trips, and due to a tight budget, will likely be trying other places. On my budget, any decent, cozy place, right on Negril's beach, is my dream spot. With any luck, my next stay will be a seaview room at Wild Parrot - works for my budget constraints no matter what time of year and close to sea and sand.  :Smile:

----------


## MBJ

Just my opinion, but Idle Awhile is "YUCKY"..........It's not really all that great.........Just my opinion (did I mention that my wife and I will be staying there in July, and getting harder and harder to find openings?)


> We have stayed at lots of places on the beach and have stayed at all kinds of places from Jah B's Cabins and Fun Holiday to  the mid range hotels. I have always looked for the best deals. I think the only place we have stayed twice has been Seasplash in the one bedroom suite because the two years we stayed there we got fantastic deals. Other nice ones have been Coco la Palm and Country Country. But my dream hotel is Idle Awhile. Normally I have to have a tub in my room because I hate showers but for Idle Awhile I would take showers. Why is it my dream hotel, its because I love the look of those beautiful balcony's with the couches and hammocks in the middle of all that greenery. I am also leaning towards Treehouse. I have come to the conclusion that for us it is all about the balcony. I don't even need a view of the ocean as long as they are kind of private and have a nice view
> 
> So which would be your dream hotel and why?

----------


## heater

I have stopped posting about my favorite hotel, because it's getting harder to get a reservation, it's kind of yucky there.

----------


## saeyedoc

The 4 BR @ Moondance with the private pool right on the beach and the pool table in the living room.

----------


## biggbxguy

hands down villa #5 at crystal waters have not stayed there since the 90's but all n all by far the best beach house in nergril....the picture window out to the beach is awsome ...
lickle pricey but worth it for a first trip or if you just want to be RIGHT ON THE BEACH ...

----------


## Misti1

Moondance , though I doubt I will ever be able to afford to stay there.  On the Cliffs, Spa Retreat Resort

----------


## brihinds

All of the cottages that Michael Manley required Jamaican partnerships with when he gained their independence for them.  That all changed throughout the years and I can think of only maybe one or two beachside and a few garden side that struggle to hang on to their family land.

----------


## hey_mon

Hey jcjcnj,

We went down last March and there were twelve of us, 2 familys of 5 and a tag alon each.  We stayed at Seasand EcoVillas and it was perfect.  We had the two large villas, one family in Soon Soon and one family in Native Son.  Very private, right on the beach at the quieter end by the AI's with a housekeeper/cook in each villa.  The staff were wonderful, even building us a bonfire on the last night there.  It is worth a look.  I found it quite the challenge to find something for twelve that was not out of our range, and this fit beautifully!!!  You give them your likes and such for food and they prepare breakfast and dinner each night.  We love love loved it!!!!!  



> We love CSA, Idle Awhile and Charela Inn on the beach and have stayed at them all.  I am currently planning a trip to Negril for 12 family members and Moondance Villas IS my dream hotel for the trip.  Alas, it shall stay a dream as it is just too costly.  Don't know what we are going to do.  Went to Silver Sands Villas when we traveled with the family last time, but we missed Negril.  So we are looking and looking.

----------


## jcjcnj

hey_mon, I sent a list to the family for options and Seasand Eco Villas was one on the short list.  Also think Crystal Waters might work, but it is so darn close to Margaritaville that I remain a bit ambivalent.  Also thought about doing all inclusive at Seawind and taking the two beach front suites, two beach front and another room, figuring we could take over the beach in front of the suites.  But it is not the greatest beach.  We like the beach at Nirvana but it will wind up being a bit confusing and more costly.  The other beach we would consider is Whistling Bird, but it is pricey, and then we would have to deal with meals for 12 each night.  Having done a villa at Silver Sands we loved the meals the cook prepared.  It would be great to have that option in Negril!  So pleased to hear good things about the set up at Seasand.  At Silver Sands We told the cook that we were very open to whatever she would prepare and we enjoyed every meal for an incredible price.  It wound up costing us around $375 a couple for the week for all our meals, including some liquor purchases.  How is the beach in front of the villas?  We pretty much hang on the beach all day and take walks.  It is hard to explain to people why I want them to stay on the beach in Negril when I tell them how much we love it but then say that we have only found a few places along the beach that we would stay, we like to walk by everywhere, but the beach is important to us for our spending our days at our lounges at the place we are staying.  Hence why we liked CSA, Idle Awhile and Charela.  We got an incredible deal, all inclusive at Charela and just might do that again with this crew, but still feel the villa route would be more economical.  Our crew is my family, which is three grown "kids" and a boyfriend (we will pay for their airfare but they will be paying for accommodations, hence my wanting to keep it lower pricing, we already take them on a summer vacation every year and heck, we are not as flush as we would like, besides they want to join us for a trip to Negril since we have been raving about our trips there since '07) , my sister and her family which includes two teens and a sister and her husband.  So there are no "kids" so sharing rooms is not ideal.  I wish there were more/better pictures of the Seasand Eco Villas.  But their website seems to be very sincere and makes me think that it would be a fine place to stay.  It is great to hear that you love love loved it!  Thanks for your post!

----------


## hey_mon

[

Hey jcjcnj,

Here are a few pics from the trip we took last mMarch of the beach in front of the villas.  As I said we stayed in Soon Soon, beachfront, with 4 kids and my husband and I took the Master suite upstairs with a ptio off of it, ou two boys aged 20 and 16 shared the other bedroom upstairs which also had a patio off of it and two double size beds and our daughter and her friend took the downstairs bedroom with a queen size bed.  Each bedroom has its own bathroom and the patio doors right onto the beach from the living room, well....heavan can wait.  I would walk early each morning to town and back on the beach as that is my favorite time and come back to the smell of Michelle having  prepared bacon and banana pancakes one morning, scrambled eggs the next, what ever we desired, and fresh squezzed orange juice every day that my kids still talk about.  She is a fab cook and prepared whatever we desired, and the fresh fish guy with live lobster comes right to the door as does the produce people.  I think we paud around the same for our groceries for the week, but the beer is what broke us!!!  3 cases of red stripe a day, I should have had the truck just stop by each morning as the kids would sit up each night playing cards on the patio and ensuring the fridge was empty for the next days supply!!!  Hubby and I may have assisted with this thru the day and even a few evenings.  It is a beautiful piece of beach and the kids would set off each day to explore, barter for jet skis, snorkel and then make there way back for dinner at 6.  I cannot say enough about the place, as the location was just right, and quiet at night, no pounding from the bands or djs.  If you go to the Onestop Negril site and look they have some good pics as well.  We would def go back in a heartbeat if it was a family affiar again, as they had everything we need and it priced very nicely!!  If you have any questions do not hesitate to contact me..Irie

----------


## jcjcnj

Thanks, hey_mon!  What a great endorsement!  So the villas are next to Seasplash.  Very good location!  The set up sounds great for our crew.  And we are hoping to entice a few more family members to join us so the third unit just might come in handy!  I hear you on the red stripe.  But heck, we can let the "kids" deal with the beer!  I am definitely going to head over to negrilonestop.com now and check it out.  This just may be exactly what we were hoping for!  I imagine I will have more questions before we book!  Thanks so much for posting the pictures!  We loved the vendors for breakfast and lunch items when we stayed at Idle Awhile.  You have been so helpful!  Good day to you!

----------


## hey_mon

Hey jcjcnj,

If you have any questions at all don't hesitate......will answer any I can or help out however I can. Always a pleasure to help someone enjoy Jamaica just a little bit more 
 :Smile:

----------

